# When to stop irrigation for winter?



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

This is my first year with an irrigation system.

I am in Huntsville, AL with a Bermuda grass lawn.

I assume I need to drain the water to protect my irrigation system from damage in the winter. Considering the turf allegedly still needs water during the winter, do you all apply irrigated water during the winter to avoid desiccation or just count on the rainfall? If the first, is there any strategy on when to winterize the irrigation system? I would assume there's also a degree of taking into consideration day time temps and soil temps, in order to avoid winterkill of the turf.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Well I'm probably not doing it right, but I've never done anything to prepare my irrigation system for winter. I don't think our winters are typically cold enough to worry about here in Alabama. The system has been in place since the mid 90's. Maybe someone here will tell me I need to do something to winterize the irrigation system, but I've honestly never heard of that.....I am from Orlando, Florida though :lol:


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I've heard of people north of you that don't drain their systems with no ill effects. I do mine just to easy my mind, we normally get a few days that'll get close to 0* during the winter.

If your winters aren't bad then I don't think it's necessary but you would want to drain anything above ground (backflow devices) since a hard freeze could break them.

Edit: I've never watered my Bermuda once its gone dormant till I start seeing green up in the spring.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Once you get a hard freeze or the temps start to dip really low and you can see the bermuda starting to fade, you can stop irrigating the lawn. I have lived in my house for 11 years and I have NEVER "winterized" my irrigation system and have never had any issues with busted pipes. It rarely dips below 20° here in the winter and if it does it's not for any extended period of time.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

My system is SCH 40 PVC and almost all of it's buried at least 10"+ deep.

Are you all using flexible type pipe or something rigid like class 200 or PVC? My understanding is PVC isn't as resilient to freezing temperature.

Are any of you all using anti-drain check valves? I'm using the rainbird sprinklers with anti drain valves.

Does anyone do anything to insulate their valve box?

I'm not EXPECTING damage to occur. I would just prefer to prevent damage from occurring versus dealing with a frozen and busted pipe.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

The majority of my system is made with the thin walled PVC (I don't know the exact nomenclature) and then funny pipe ran to each of the heads. I don't have any anti drain valves that I know of. I have added a small piece of bat insulation to the already insulated cover that goes over my Backflow Preventer but other than that I have done nothing else. If your ground doesn't freeze in the winter I wouldn't worry too much about it but then again it never hurts to be safe


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

95% of my system is 1" Class 200 PVC


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have King automatic drains on my system. For "winterization" my installer just recommended shutting off the ball valve near the meter and opening the test cocks on the back flow. Once the pressure is relieved, the automatic drains go to work. Blowing out the system is typically not necessary in the south.

https://youtu.be/5K72zbv5SCw

https://youtu.be/7EDlwoMhHig


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Air temperatures are mostly irrelevant for anything below ground. If your ground freezes, then winterize.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Regarding water needs in the winter, we average about 3" of rain a month from November to February where I live. I think that is sufficient for dormant bermuda.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Thanks for the responses.

My plan is to turn off water at the meter, open all of the valves to let the pressure off, and turn the controller to off. Furthermore, I may manually extend a sprinkler at the highest altitude and then do the same thing for the one at the lowest height to allow the water to drain out of the system.


----------



## OutdoorEnvy (Sep 27, 2017)

I water like normal and stare out the window until I see it start turning green again :mrgreen:


----------

